# Google maps coordinates instead of addresses



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

more often than not on google maps the destination is displayed as coordinates instead of the address. Any workaround to this?


----------



## Exit67 (Jul 16, 2015)

It is likely a transitory condition predicated on the unavailability of a subsystem that converts longitude & latitude to a more comprehensible format.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

That’s great and all but I want an address, not coordinates. Houses, apartment buildings, stores and office buildings and the like dont post coordinates on their walls or on the curb.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

See what the address is on the Uber Nav before you switch to Google Maps and remember it. You can also switch back to Uber Nav once you get close to the destination. No other work around that I know of.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Try updating GMaps and Uber/Lyft apps to latest versions. I was having huge issues on my Android when using Lyft with what you described, and sometimes the GMaps Destination would be blocks off from the Address in the Uber/Lyft app. Updating to latest versions fixed my issue. Good luck.


----------



## werty (Oct 1, 2015)

It'a always been coordinates. The only address Google Maps occasionally displays an estimated one, and it often differs slightly from the Uber app destination. The Uber app only ever sends coordinates to the nav app, rather than an address. This is why at intersections or thin blocks Maps sometimes sends you to the wrong side of the building.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

werty said:


> It'a always been coordinates. The only address Google Maps occasionally displays an estimated one, and it often differs slightly from the Uber app destination. The Uber app only ever sends coordinates to the nav app, rather than an address. This is why at intersections or thin blocks Maps sometimes sends you to the wrong side of the building.


That's not true. It displays addresses for me for some destinations. But sometimes it lists the coordinates.


----------



## jb91360 (Jul 25, 2016)

ddelro219 said:


> That's not true. It displays addresses for me for some destinations. But sometimes it lists the coordinates.


Agreed. 75% of the time, it displays addresses. It's the other 25% that's troublesome.


----------

